# Old time Country Music for Seniors Thread



## SeaBreeze

This thread is for some of the wonderful older country and western music from the good old days.  Please add any of your favories here for all of us to enjoy.

Patsy Cline singing Crazy...


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Walkin' After Midnight - Patsy Cline*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Walk on By - Leroy Van Dyke*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Wolverton Mountain - Claude King*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*It Wasn't God Who Made Honky Tonk Angels - Kitty Wells (1952)*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Coal Miner's Daughter - Loretta Lynn*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Always on My Mind - Willie Nelson*


----------



## Anne

Ahhh; some of my favorites from days gone by...thanks for the memories, Seabreeze.


----------



## Pappy

Ah, a subject I love. Have over 150 tunes on my iPod, most of them real old country. I can remember trying to get the Opray on the old car radio. WWVA, Wheeling West Virginia. Some nights it came in, some nights not.

a few favorites: Dear John, Honky Tonk Angels, Frauline, any Hank Williams and Webb Pierce. 

Just watched Brother Where Art Thou for the third time. Great flick, good music.


----------



## Anne

Pappy said:


> Ah, a subject I love. Have over 150 tunes on my iPod, most of them real old country. I can remember trying to get the Opray on the old car radio. WWVA, Wheeling West Virginia. Some nights it came in, some nights not.
> 
> a few favorites: Dear John, Honky Tonk Angels, Frauline, any Hank Williams and Webb Pierce.
> 
> Just watched Brother Where Art Thou for the third time. Great flick, good music.



Used to listen to WSM in Nashville years ago, when the Opry was on, too....  Hubby was watching Brother Where Art Thou a week or so ago, and I was commenting on how I still love that music.  Our 10 yr old granddaughter just stood there looking perplexed....her idea of music is Justin Bieber.    :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Behind Closed Doors - Charlie Rich*


----------



## janfromflorida

The Rhumba Boogie - Hank Williams
https://play.spotify.com/album/4Kjkq55Ybjra2xALdYwTAB


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Gentle On MY Mind - Glen Campbell*


----------



## Pappy

Let's try Red River Valley, Clem.


----------



## JustBonee

And another along the same line .... Merle Haggard






I never liked country music until I moved to Texas 35+ years ago. .. And then it became a staple of life ...
especially on hot afternoons, sitting in freeway traffic on my way home from work. ~~ relaxing ~~
Rock n Roll didn't work in a situation like that << that would only make me want to come home and beat someone up ... lol.


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## JustBonee

.. my favorite country singer..


----------



## Pappy

If you are ever looking for the lyrics of a song, go to musiXmatch. You type in label of song and usually they will have the words.
i was looking for the lyrics to Rub-aDub-Dub, by Hank Thompson and there they were. And, if the song is in your iTunes, it plays the song along with the lyrics.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Jambalaya & Your Cheatin' Heart - Hank Williams Jr.*


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Hey Good Lookin' - Hank Williams*


----------



## rkunsaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=uYXPThVmSp0


----------



## rkunsaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=PL90CF9412437D02FA&feature=player_detailpage&v=elyvIMUd0H0


----------



## rkunsaw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=8DnG-mO58w0


----------



## SeaBreeze

*The Man Comes Around - Johnny Cash*

Interesting song by Johnny Cash about judgment day...


----------



## nan

I'm not really into country music much but i must say I do like Patsy Cline she  has such a lovely clear voice and you can understand every word she sings,I also like Willie Nelson, and Paul Kelly's songs.


----------



## sammajamma

Sammajamma, here.

Love Pattsy Cline.  Lots on youtube.


Good Western music by Texan Steve Fromholz.

Also, check out song "Cowboy Nation" by group of the same name.


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Highwayman - Cash, Jennings, Nelson, Kristofferson*


----------



## Ivanchuk

I never get sick of listening to this song.


----------



## rkunsaw

Okay, let's get back to real country music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpyai-X3BgA


----------



## SeaBreeze

*Stand By Your Man - Tammy Wynette*


----------



## Ina

Thanks Sea for that link. Patsy Cline I can listen to all day, and I remember all the lyrics. For me, Jackson Brown is a favorite, although I'm not sure what category he is considered.


----------



## Pappy

rkunsaw said:


> Okay, let's get back to real country music
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpyai-X3BgA



one of my all time favorites. Emmylou, we love you.:love_heart:


----------



## Ina

Pappy, Don't it make my brown eyes blue?


----------



## Raven

I liked a lot of country music from the 80' and 90's but it has changed in recent years.

The music in this song by John Prine is very pretty and has a haunting quality about it for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eFvenjll1Bk


----------



## Gael

Ivanchuk said:


> I never get sick of listening to this song.



I think it's got brilliant lyrics.


----------



## Gael

My girl...


----------



## Gael

And my boy..


----------



## rkunsaw

Gael said:


> My girl...



Emmylou Harris is my all time favorite female singer. Carlene Carter is another Favorite.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## 911

The Possum!


----------



## NancyNGA

Oh boy, that's the ultimate of all tear-jerker songs.


----------



## Meanderer




----------



## Meanderer




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## Lon

I can't stand Country Music-------it's too nasal and too whiney for me, but to each his own.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I don't care for it much either Lon, but my oldest sister used to listen to some like Hank Williams and Patsy Cline, so I do like some of the older stuff, and just a bit of the new.


----------



## hollydolly

The great Merle Haggard...






..and  a 3 song medley of my personal favourites ..


----------



## SeaBreeze

The Carter Family from Virginia - Wildwood Flower (1928)


----------



## hollydolly

Here's Wildwood rose from Carlene Carter..daughter of June carter Cash , and Carl Smith  and step daughter of Johnny Cash...listen to her talking in this video , she sounds exactly like June


----------



## oldman

Country Music is by far my music of choice, but only classic Country. I listen to "Willie's Roadhouse" on Sirius-XM. It is a station owned and produced by Willie Nelson. Tomorrow, my wife and I have matinee tickets to see Leroy Van Dyke, along with other not-so-famous country singers. Remember songs like, "Just Walk On By" and "The Auctioneer?"


----------



## oldman

I went to the show, "Country Gold Tour" yesterday at American Music Theatre in Lancaster, PA. The host was Leroy Van Dyke with old time stars; Steve & Rudy Gatlin of the Gatlin Brothers, Jimmy Fortune, Narvel Felts, Charlie Rich, Jr, Eddy Raven and Rex Allen, Jr. It was a really very good old time country and western style show from back in the day. Leroy sang his two hits, "Walk On By" and The Auctioneer." If it comes to your town or nearby, I would recommend going to see it for any of the old-time C&W fans. Today, Country and Western is just called "Country." http://amtshows.com/country-gold-tour/


----------



## AprilSun

Lon said:


> I can't stand Country Music-------it's too nasal and too whiney for me, but to each his own.



Lon, that is exactly the way I feel about it. I used to tease my husband by holding my nose and singing because he liked country music. We always enjoyed giving each other a "hard time". But, I have to admit, there are 3 songs I like. They are Crazy by Patsy Cline, The Gambler by Kenny Rogers and I Guess I'm Crazy by Jim Reeves which you can listen to by clicking on the link.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgALeTu8TTI


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> It's not likely to come here OM...but I love Old country music. Charlie Rich is a favourite. I prefer 'walk on by' by Leroy Van dyke..''Auctioneer' is a clever song but not one of my faves. The Gatlin brothers are fab!! Have you ever noticed just how immaculately turned out leroy Van Dyke always is?



Considering Leroy's age, he sounded pretty good. I saw Sinatra a year before he died and he didn't sound half as good. Leroy used his personal band for the entire show and they are very good, except they lacked a steel guitar, which I always associated Country music with having at least one. But, nonetheless, they were very good. In his band, his oldest son plays lead guitar and has been with the band since its inception, which is 32 or 33 years now. He does travel world wide and has just either returned or is leaving for Germany shortly. 

Like I have said before, my Dad played guitar, 'picked' the banjo, fiddle, harmonica and some piano. His Brother, (my Uncle), played the guitar very well and I play the fiddle, harmonica and 'strum' the banjo. Together, we sounded pretty good, but lacked a drummer and a steel guitar. We never played professionally, but we played at family get together's and family reunions and such. It was always a fun time. We only played Country. My Dad would have no part of Rock 'N Roll. I used to laugh at my Dad when he would yodel. He always thought that he was pretty good, but he wasn't. He was friends a long time ago with Hank Williams. They met in a bar (where else?) and Hank made him go up on stage at one of the Honky Tonks in Columbus, Ohio back in the day after WWII and they played and sang "Hey, Good Lookin'." Dad never forgot that. And that's how my Dad became a fan of Hank Williams.


----------



## hollydolly

Oh great story OM, have you ever uploaded anything you've played to Youtube?...but I don't believe all country bands need a steel guitar...some had some didn't.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## oldman

Here is a song by a man that I had follow in my earlier days. He is extremely talented and under-rated (IMO). I think he is very artful as a fiddle player. Give a listen.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> It's not likely to come here OM...but I love Old country music. Charlie Rich is a favourite. I prefer 'walk on by' by Leroy Van dyke..''Auctioneer' is a clever song but not one of my faves. The Gatlin brothers are fab!! Have you ever noticed just how immaculately turned out leroy Van Dyke always is?



Holly...As with the few legends of Country music that are still alive, they dress very professional versus the "cowboys and cowgirls" of today. The older C&W singers did not wear jeans and T-shirts, except maybe in a few skits on "Hee-Haw."  With the exception of the Honky Tonk players like Willie Nelson, Weylon Jennings and the like, most wore suits or rhinestone outfits. Porter Wagoner and Little Jimmy Dickens could blind a person.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> Oh great story OM, have you ever uploaded anything you've played to Youtube?...but I don't believe all country bands need a steel guitar...some had some didn't.



YouTube was not around, (let alone the computer), when my Dad was alive. My Dad died young during a fire in my parent's home. (Now, you got me tearing up.) But, I did a few songs with a country band a few years back. I don't know if they are still up or not. I will check later. I still play as a fill-in for a few country bands in the area where I live when a fiddle or harmonica player is needed and the band's guy may be unavailable because of sickness or other issues. I play maybe 2-4 gigs a year, but keep my fiddle by my side and play something on it almost everyday. Doug Kershaw from Louisiana was always my favorite fiddle player along with Grandpa Jones and the Monroe family. I really like playing Bluegrass, but my Dad preferred Country music. I know there are/were really a lot of great Bluegrass bands that have been around for awhile, including Flatt &Scruggs, Osborne Brothers and John Hartford. But, the Monroe Family and Grandpa Jones always added some excitement to their shows. 

Bluegrass has quite a history and I wish people would read about it's roots. When I hear Bluegrass playing, I want to grab my fiddle and join in. I remember maybe 10 years ago, my wife and I were doing some Christmas shopping at the local mall. There was a music store inside and so I wondered in for no apparent reason, but thought maybe I would buy a few new picks. (I was always losing or giving away my picks.) The salesman was showing a customer a violin that he was considering purchasing for his daughter as a gift, but neither of them knew how to play it. The salesman asked me if by chance I knew how to play a violin and I told him no, but I can play a fiddle. He asked if I would mind just playing through a few bars of anything. Well, after a minute or two of getting it tuned, it didn't take me long before I was playing "Orange Blossom Special", which is on every fiddle player's favorite list of songs.  I told him that it had a really good sound and it did (for the price). He sold the violin and I got a set of different colored picks free. (True story.) 

A fellow asked me one time what the difference was between a violin and a fiddle. I told him that a violin has strings and a fiddle has strangs. (Old joke.) Here is some real talent:


----------



## Ken N Tx

I started to enjoy country music,after Rock and Roll, in the 60's when the Beatles and other groups started to take over.


----------



## oldman

I only enjoyed a few of the singers and groups from the British Invasion. I was into Doo Wop, R&B (Motown), the Philly sounds and a few others. The Brits mostly had twangy guitars and all sounded very similar. John Lenon was a very good song writer and probably the brains of the outfit, as well. My next favorite was George Harrison. I liked the mellowness of Jeremy and Clyde and also Peter and Gordon. I thought Petula Clark was hot when she got older. She went from being a duckling to a swan. Same for Dusty Springfield. There's probably others, but I can't think of them at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly

I agree Oldman, but this thread is for Country music...


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## NancyNGA

Isn't that a crazy video with that one!


----------



## oldman

"I agree Oldman, but this thread is for Country music... "

Yeah, my bad. I was just commenting on Ken's post. I love Country and listen to "Willie's Roadhouse" on Sirius-XM all the time, not to mention I play the fiddle, harmonica and banjo (strum, not pick). I see that you posted another Don Williams song. Don has been around a long time and I have seen perform as part of a touring caravan of Country Music singers. Don is probably under-rated as a singer, but he has enjoyed a lot of success as a writer. Very mellow and low-keyed is the best way to describe him. Another of my favorite Country singers that I believe is also under-rated is Randy Travis.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooooh noooo Randy Travis is definitely not under-rated by Me...I have posted that song which is my favourite of his.. and many others of his on here, I agree with you he is fabulous. Poor guy can't sing any more after having a stroke, and is unlikely to ever sing again...but wow what a singer. Some of his best stuff is those where he duetted with his younger pal Josh Turner which I've posted on this forum on several music threads..but here is Forever and ever Amen with the 2 of them...which I've posted before. 








...they were duetting each other songs in concert...so here's the 2 of them singing one of Josh turners' top hits.. fabuloous!!


----------



## KathyM

Now that is country music!  Not the stuff they are playing today.  Thanks for sharing these songs.


----------



## oldman

I just went through and looked at all of the songs that are posted. I think we could make a "All Hits" album and make money on it, but Time Warner would probably sue us. Some really great songs and here is another favorite thanks to YouTube.


----------



## fureverywhere

Just looking at this last page and I know the words to every song posted. A group I've seen live so many times they went from "Thank G-d for Kids" to " Thank G-d for Grandkids". No matter their politics they sing so great together!





I miss Bill Golden, let me find one with him...Ol' Bill was the mountain man


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Arachne

As a child we woke up to old time country music. It was dads not so subtle hint to get up and ready for church so he could watch sports on telly ..


----------



## NancyNGA

Sonny James - _What In The World's Come Over You






_Originally written and sung by Jack Scott, 1959:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjAiTQKFrW8


----------



## oldman

NancyNGA said:


> Sonny James - _What In The World's Come Over You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally written and sung by Jack Scott, 1959:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjAiTQKFrW8




The original was sung by Jack Scott. The song was actually classified as "Rock-A-Billy." Old Bandstand video.


----------



## NancyNGA

oldman said:


> The song was actually classified as "Rock-A-Billy." Old Bandstand video.



Thanks for the clarification.  Rock-A-Billy makes perfect sense, listening again.  That Bandstand video was so funny I thought about posting it in my diary---the screaming girls, the gum chewing, the 2 bored looking boys, the exaggerated _Doo Waaaaaa's_.   But I still like it.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Rock-a-billy?


----------



## NancyNGA

I like that one, SeaBreeze.  Definitely not country.  The introduction sounds like the theme song to a TV show.  Can't remember which.


----------



## clover

We Brits have a slightly different take on your Country music. I know its cowboys, hats, saloons, poker and gals. 

This covers most of that, plus it's a catchy tune


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## ndynt

Discovered country gospel when I was assigned a rural bible belt area.  Still enjoy it at times.


----------



## clover

An English country folk song for St Georges day


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Guitarist

I just listened to "England" on clover's post and thought of this song:






Being an American, I tend to take it at face value.  Would like to know what those of you in (or from) the UK think.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Packerjohn

Ya!  There were a lot of great stars in those days.  Some of my favourites were and still are:  Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Marty Robbins, Lefty Frizzle, Sonny James, Johnny Horton, etc.  Can't stand so called country music today.  It all sounds the same and it all sounds like the same voice, the same band and the same Nashville studio.  Bah!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I like honkytonk music!






or maybe Opry music, Little Jimmy Dickens-Take an old cold tater, and wait!


----------



## NancyNGA

Aunt Bea said:


> ... Little Jimmy Dickens-Take an old cold tater, and wait!



Ha! Ha!  That reminds me, my dad used to sing this song all the time, but it didn't sound anything like that.  (He could never carry a tune. )


----------



## Aunt Bea

NancyNGA said:


> Ha! Ha!  That reminds me, my dad used to sing this song all the time, but it didn't sound anything like that.  (He could never carry a tune. )



Little Jimmy Dickens had some great tunes, here is another one.


----------



## NancyNGA

"Sleeping at the Foot of the Bed"  -  When my cousins and I had to all sleep together, we always made the youngest one sleep at the foot.  :devil:


----------



## Old Sweater

Nice thread!  Classic Country is about all I listen to on my XM Radio, well that and ball games.


----------



## Old Sweater




----------



## Old Sweater

Here is a little foot tapper by Jack & Johnny. 
Don't let the graphics wow you too much!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## terry123

Love all of these.  My cable company has a Stingway music channels and the country one has all the old ones you don't hear anymore.  Don't care much for the new ones altho I do like Chris Stapleton and Sundance Head from The Voice but I can't find any music recorded by him yet except The Utube ones.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## HiDesertHal

Old Time?

For me it's the Sons of the Pioneers, Roy Rogers, Gene Autry, and Tex Ritter.

I call Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, and Waylon Jennings the "newer guys".

But my favorite today is Alan Jackson! Great Songwriter, Great Vocalist, Great Band!

HDH


----------



## dollie

i love conway twitty singing ---the rose--


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## NancyNGA

_Listen to the Mockingbird (1855) _- The Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, 1974


----------



## hauntedtexan

Grandma and Grandpa's favorites.....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## HiDesertHal

Yep...them's some good 'uns to chew on!

But I like 'em even before that:  Gene Autry, Roy Rogers, Tex Ritter, the Sons of the Pioneers ("Cool Water", "Tumbling Tumbleweeds"), Hank Williams Sr.
Ernest Tubb, Eddie Arnold, and more!

Great stuff I remember from the 1940's!

High Desert Harold


----------



## Aunt Bea

Here ya go!


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hauntedtexan




----------



## terry123

Had forgotten about Leroy!


----------



## terry123

Anything by Conway especially "Hello darling!.


----------



## terry123

Love that Conway!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Loved Conway also. He and Loretta were so good together. He was smart to cross over into country music after being in Rock and Roll during the 50's.


----------



## HiDesertHal

terry123 said:


> Anything by Conway especially "Hello darling!.



Conway Twitty?  Oh...you must mean Harold Lloyd Jenkins!

HDH


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

What a great thread listening to all the country classics. When we were first married we went to Nashville for Fan Fair. Such a treat to be able to talk to all the old country stars and actually mingle with them. I remember Sony James in particular. He really was a southern gentleman. We also had the opportunity to see one of the last shows in the Ryman Auditorium. The photo shows me in 1973 having a nice conversation with Roy Acuff in the new Grand Ole Opry park. My back is to the camera.


----------



## terry123

HiDesertHal said:


> Conway Twitty?  Oh...you must mean Harold Lloyd Jenkins!
> 
> HDH


Yup, that's him!!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Cool that you got to do that Ruth, here's one from Sonny James.


----------



## Pam




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Thanks for the Sonny James song,SeaBreeze. That's an old one, I listened to that when it was a hit on the pop radio stations. Pam, who could forget Hank Williams. I never heard him sing with Anita Carter.


----------



## hangover

Still the king......


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Look how young Roy Rogers is in the photo! The very first album I ever bought after making the transition from Rock and Roll to country/ western music was the Sons of the Pioneers. They had several members through the years but they all managed to keep the same sound. For awhile the man who played Festus on the TV Gunsmoke series sang with them. He had an amazing voice. Thanks SeaBreeze for posting one of their greatest songs.


----------



## SeaBreeze

[video=youtube_share;KpMrttcPMiA]https://youtu.be/KpMrttcPMiA[/video]


----------



## Camper6

How did you forget Jimmy Reeves?  He'll have to go.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Happyflowerlady

Charley Pride is not quite as much of an old-time country singer; but he is one of the great ones, and had a lot of popular hits. I think that I like most of his songs; but this one is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Pappy




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze

Camper6 said:


> How did you forget Jimmy Reeves?  He'll have to go.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Not too old, but catchy tune!


----------



## Camper6

Thanks for posting Jimmy Reeves.  I can't get the song out of my head now.  Playing all day long.  

Did you ever have that happen to you?  How do you get it to stop?


----------



## Happyflowerlady

Camper6 said:


> Thanks for posting Jimmy Reeves.  I can't get the song out of my head now.  Playing all day long.
> Did you ever have that happen to you?  How do you get it to stop?



Maybe you can just replace it with another one , Camper 6 ?  I was going to suggest “Bunny Foo-Foo, hopping through the forest”; but then I would probably have that one in my head all day, too; so here is another really awesome old Jim Reeves song for you to sing instead of the other one.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Camper6 said:


> Thanks for posting Jimmy Reeves.  I can't get the song out of my head now.  Playing all day long.
> 
> Did you ever have that happen to you?  How do you get it to stop?



You're welcome Camper, it's a good song to have stuck in your head though, I've had much worse playing over and over in my head.   Happyflowerlady is right, you have to replace it with another tune.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## oldman

Did you know that the instructor that taught the pilot that flew Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and the Big Bopper also taught Jim Reeves to fly and I think he also taught Patsy Cline's pilot also. None of these pilots were IR (instrument rated).


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## EllieR




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

Aunt Bea Conway was a favorite of mine. He made a smart move switching over to country from rock and Roll.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## hollydolly

Great selection Jim...


----------



## AZ Jim

hollydolly said:


> Great selection Jim...


I love it all.  I never listen to the  new "Country".  My era of country is 40's to 70's.


----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim

*This one is for a smile.*


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## AZ Jim




----------



## oldman

I am a big fan of old time Country music, or what some call Classic Country. Here's a song that not everyone will remember. Hank Snow goes back a ways, that's for sure.


----------



## oldman

This one goes back to 1948. Hank was my dad's favorite singer.


----------



## hollydolly

Silver Wings


----------



## oldman

Conway Twitty. Gone too soon. I always urge every man over 50 to get the AAA test done. It's covered under Medicare. Conway died from having an Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm.


----------



## oldman

Did you ever know that Merle Haggard does great impressions?


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Packerjohn

Yes, I grew up with this music & it really never left me.  I'm no great guitar picker but I play & sing every morning.  I do well over 1,000 songs.  A lot of those songs include Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Jim Reeves, Marty Robbins.  They had style & songs with feelings.  Don't really like the modern stuff; city slickers with torn jeans, under shirts, cowboy hats calling themselves country.  Different tastes now but I stick with the good ole' stuff anytime.  Used to go to many live performances.  Saw Johnny Cash & June Carter 4 times.  Also saw Hank Snow, Jim Reeves, the Statler Brothers, Hank Williams Jr., Marty Robbins.  Sorry to have missed the real Hank; guess I was too young!


----------



## hollydolly

Hello Walls ( written by Willie nelson)...


----------



## hollydolly

Walbash Cannonball


----------



## Aunt Bea

This big hit was first recorded by Little Jimmy Dickens in 1954.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## oldman

Packerjohn said:


> Yes, I grew up with this music & it really never left me.  I'm no great guitar picker but I play & sing every morning.  I do well over 1,000 songs.  A lot of those songs include Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Jim Reeves, Marty Robbins.  They had style & songs with feelings.  Don't really like the modern stuff; city slickers with torn jeans, under shirts, cowboy hats calling themselves country.  Different tastes now but I stick with the good ole' stuff anytime.  Used to go to many live performances.  Saw Johnny Cash & June Carter 4 times.  Also saw Hank Snow, Jim Reeves, the Statler Brothers, Hank Williams Jr., Marty Robbins.  Sorry to have missed the real Hank; guess I was too young!


My dad played the fiddle, banjo, guitar, piano and harmonica. I played a 4-string fiddle and banjo, but unlike my dad who picked the banjo with a thumb and two fingers, I just used one pick. I used to be OK on a harmonica, but I tried to play “Mary Had A Little Lamb” two years ago and couldn’t even get it started. 

I should have been like you and played something everyday. However, after my dad died, I kind of lost interest in playing. My dad’s brother, (my uncle), my dad and I would play together at family events. We even played at the volunteer fire company and church bazaar to help raise money, but we only played Country music and some Blue Grass. 

There is a Blue Grass Jamboree near where I live each summer, which I try to make and also a Fiddlers Convention near here, which I also attend, but don’t join in anymore. 

I have also seen many of the old timers like: Johnny Cash, George Jones, Loretta Lynn, Bill Monroe and I have been to the Grand ‘Ol Opry about six times, so I saw a host of performers there like: Ronnie Milsap, Charlie Daniels, Bill Anderson, Little Jimmy Dickens, Connie Smith, Reba, etc. Too many to mention.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


>


Don Gibson was one of the best songwriters of his time. Not many people knew that he was a great songwriter as well as singer.


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> Hello Walls ( written by Willie nelson)...


Faron Young, Ferlin Husky and Jim Reeves all had very smooth sounding voices.


----------



## hollydolly

One of my fave Ferlin Husky's...I know it's of it's time, but I still like it and I was a baby when it was released... ...


----------



## Meanderer

Hank Williams Sr... "Move It On Over" 1947


----------



## Packerjohn

oldman said:


> My dad played the fiddle, banjo, guitar, piano and harmonica. I played a 4-string fiddle and banjo, but unlike my dad who picked the banjo with a thumb and two fingers, I just used one pick. I used to be OK on a harmonica, but I tried to play “Mary Had A Little Lamb” two years ago and couldn’t even get it started.
> 
> I should have been like you and played something everyday. However, after my dad died, I kind of lost interest in playing. My dad’s brother, (my uncle), my dad and I would play together at family events. We even played at the volunteer fire company and church bazaar to help raise money, but we only played Country music and some Blue Grass.
> 
> There is a Blue Grass Jamboree near where I live each summer, which I try to make and also a Fiddlers Convention near here, which I also attend, but don’t join in anymore.
> 
> I have also seen many of the old timers like: Johnny Cash, George Jones, Loretta Lynn, Bill Monroe and I have been to the Grand ‘Ol Opry about six times, so I saw a host of performers there like: Ronnie Milsap, Charlie Daniels, Bill Anderson, Little Jimmy Dickens, Connie Smith, Reba, etc. Too many to mention.


Yup!  I have been to the "Grand Ole' Opry" twice; over a decade apart.  The 1st time I saw Roy Acuff & Bill Monroe.  The 2nd time these guys were gone & it was different.  I guess I like the old music mainly because you could hear every word they sang.  If you listen to Jim Reeves, Johnny Cash or Marty Robbins, I could easily understand every word.  Today, things have changed.  Often the band is so loud that you can hardly make out what the singer is singing about.  Maybe that's the way they want it cause maybe they don't sound all that good.  Then there are many singers today that sound "twangy" with some silly idea that this is the way that country people speak & understand.  Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, Jim Reeves, Tex Ritter & most of the other sang clearly & didn't sound twangy.  I don't know where this twangy stuff comes from but it really turns me off.  Perhaps it started with Dwight Yoakam from California way?


----------



## CrackerJack

Just discovered this Thread and what a brilliant one it is and will slowly browse from page 1 of 8. .


----------



## terry123

Prefer the "old" Country myself.  I have a ton of cd's of the old ones.  Listen to them everyday or on the youtube channel while I am on the computer!!  I like the old country and Motown music along with the "old gospel" music.


----------



## Packerjohn

hollydolly said:


> One of my fave Ferlin Husky's...I know it's of it's time, but I still like it and I was a baby when it was released... ...


I can remember when this song was on the country hit parade.  I believe it was the # 1 song for 21 weeks.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  It was a very popular song.


----------



## Packerjohn

terry123 said:


> Prefer the "old" Country myself.  I have a ton of cd's of the old ones.  Listen to them everyday or on the youtube channel while I am on the computer!!  I like the old country and Motown music along with the "old gospel" music.


The original Carter Family did a lot of Gospel songs.  I think I know because I got 2 boxed sets of their original recordings which amounts to 10 CDs.  Remember: River of Jordan, God Gave Noah The Rainbow Sign, No Telephone In Heaven, When The World's On Fire, The Church In the Wildwood.  I could go on.  Their music was great because there were no electric guitars with strange sounds.  Dido for Jimmie Rodgers; the Mississippi Blue Yodler.  Love that stuff & will until the day I die.


----------



## Packerjohn

oldman said:


> Don Gibson was one of the best songwriters of his time. Not many people knew that he was a great songwriter as well as singer.


Well, I know he was a great song writer for sure.  Some of his great songs Blue Blue Day, Just One Time but my favourite was & still is "Oh Lonesome Me."


----------



## Pappy

Was always listening to WWVA growing up. Wheeling, West Virginia. Grand Ole Opery and all the great old country singers. Have tons of them on my playlist on my phone and iPad and play them through my wireless speakers. Love the old stuff....


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## oldman

My dad loved his Country music, no matter where he was. In the car or at home, Country music was playing. My dad was lucky enough to have met several of the musicians back in those days. He always wanted to meet his man, Hank Williams, but never did. 

On Saturday nights, dad would play the Wheeling Jamboree on our big old radio. They had some really great talent on the show and it was much like the Grand Ole Opry, which we would also try to tune in from time to time. That was strange. If it was a clear night, we could generally get some parts of the Opry, but if the weather was bad, no way. 

*Anybody here remember the Wheeling Jamboree? *


----------



## ClassicRockr

Dang, was just looking thru this thread and see all of these old, old country singers. What ever happened to George Strait, Garth Brooks, Terry Clark, Alan Jackson, Diamond Rio and those others from the mid 80's up until 2000? And, Brooks & Dunn, one of the hottest country groups with tons of awards.


----------



## rkunsaw

ClassicRockr said:


> Dang, was just looking thru this thread and see all of these old, old country singers. What ever happened to George Strait, Garth Brooks, Terry Clark, Alan Jackson, Diamond Rio and those others from the mid 80's up until 2000? And, Brooks & Dunn, one of the hottest country groups with tons of awards.


Those are modern day country singers, Cody. Good singers  but not from the good old days of country music. Think  about Hank Snow, Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, etc.


----------



## george-alfred

*Merle Haggard.
I remember my girlfriend at the time saying to me --are ya gonna kiss me or keepn
a strokein that dawg




*


----------



## ClassicRockr

rkunsaw said:


> Those are modern day country singers, Cody. Good singers  but not from the good old days of country music. Think  about Hank Snow, Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, etc.



For you "the good old days", but definitely not for us. We like the modern old stuff. Actually, neither of us ever listened to any of those "old" singers. Those artists were never played in any country-western nightclub we went into. Heck, even the ones we know, and like, aren't played much in nightclubs today, due to the age bracket that goes. Today's age bracket wants to see the beards, holey jeans and on and on. Exactly what the song that George Strait and Alan Jackson done about "killing country music".


----------



## Packerjohn

rkunsaw said:


> Those are modern day country singers, Cody. Good singers  but not from the good old days of country music. Think  about Hank Snow, Hank Williams, Johnny Cash, Johnny Horton, Marty Robbins, etc.


The way I see it is that Alan Jackson, George Strait & Brooks & Dunn are pretty modern.  I would say that Hank Williams, Hank Snow, Marty Robbins & Johnny Horton to be traditional.  But for true roots of country music you gotta go back to the 1920 with The Carter Family & Jimmie Rodgers.  Don't forget Uncle Dave Macon & then there was Carson Robertson, Roy Acuff & Vernon Dalhart; just to mention a few.  None of them guys had fancy electric guitars with vibration pedals.


----------



## george-alfred

*Quite true Packermanand that's coming from a big band man*


----------



## hollydolly

Packerjohn said:


> I can remember when this song was on the country hit parade.  I believe it was the # 1 song for 21 weeks.  Correct me if I'm wrong.  It was a very popular song.


 LOL..I can't correct you , because it wasn't a hit in the uk...and anyway I was only 3, so I believe you when you say it was a hit for 21 weeks  .... .. I came to know the song much later in my life...


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> Dang, was just looking thru this thread and see all of these old, old country singers. What ever happened to George Strait, Garth Brooks, Terry Clark, Alan Jackson, Diamond Rio and those others from the mid 80's up until 2000? And, Brooks & Dunn, one of the hottest country groups with tons of awards.


 yes we post their music but not on THIS thread, this is a thread mainly for the_ Older_ more original country music...that of  which evolved from hillbilly ( appalchian /folk)  music from the '20's and earlier .. Singers and musicians such as  roy acuff, lefty frizzell, Bill Munroe, jean shepard, Earnest Tubb, Carl Smith , kitty wells, Ray price...and many more, from around the 40's to the late 60's or evn early 70's   ...  when it became more popularly known as country western with music from singers such as  Glen Campbell , Lynn Anderson, Loretta Lynn, The Browns, Johnny Cash, Margo smith, Billie Jo Spears , Tammy Wynette, George Jones,  Dolly Parton, Willie nelson  and many more..

Then came the  90's  & 2000's where the name changed again and evolved  much to the chagrin of the older artists..  to just ''Country''.. and the music became more of a pop/country/ rock /folk mix, with stars like...

Carlene Carter, Roseanne Cash,  Alabama, Vince Gill, trisha Yearwood , Billy Ray Cyrus , Diamond Rio, Josh Turner, Rascal Flatts, Billy Currington, Blake Shelton, Shania Twain, Teddy Thompson ...and many more...


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

My favourite roy acuff song ..although  I didn't discover him until just a decade or 2 ago...


----------



## Pappy




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Pam




----------



## Ken N Tx

ClassicRockr said:


> Dang, was just looking thru this thread and see all of these old, old country singers. What ever happened to George Strait, Garth Brooks, Terry Clark, Alan Jackson, Diamond Rio and those others from the mid 80's up until 2000? And, Brooks & Dunn, one of the hottest country groups with tons of awards.


Read the Title again!!
.
*Old time Country Music for Seniors Thread*


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> yes we post their music but not on THIS thread, this is a thread mainly for the_ Older_ more original country music...that of  which evolved from hillbilly ( appalchian /folk)  music from the '20's and earlier .. Singers and musicians such as  roy acuff, lefty frizzell, Bill Munroe, jean shepard, Earnest Tubb, Carl Smith , kitty wells, Ray price...and many more, from around the 40's to the late 60's or evn early 70's   ...  when it became more popularly known as country western with music from singers such as  Glen Campbell , Lynn Anderson, Loretta Lynn, The Browns, Johnny Cash, Margo smith, Billie Jo Spears , Tammy Wynette, George Jones,  Dolly Parton, Willie nelson  and many more..
> 
> Then came the  90's  & 2000's where the name changed again and evolved  much to the chagrin of the older artists..  to just ''Country''.. and the music became more of a pop/country/ rock /folk mix, with stars like...
> 
> Carlene Carter, Roseanne Cash,  Alabama, Vince Gill, trisha Yearwood , Billy Ray Cyrus , Diamond Rio, Josh Turner, Rascal Flatts, Billy Currington, Blake Shelton, Shania Twain, Teddy Thompson ...and many more...



The reason I mentioned about the music is, from the Seniors that we have met (our age), none of them listen/listened to the really old music. I didn't start listening to country music until the mid 80's and my wife in the mid 90's. That was when both of us, before we met, started going to country nightclubs. When Line Dancing, 2-Step, Cowboy Cha Cha, California Swing and Texas Swing were extremely popular dances.


----------



## ClassicRockr

Ken N Tx said:


> Read the Title again!!
> .
> *Old time Country Music for Seniors Thread*


I know what the title says, but we are Seniors, but we are Seniors as well (70/72). Now, it's fine that you like the old stuff, but we never have. You aren't into Brooks & Dunn, Garth Brooks and so on, but that is our country music. 
Guess this could be the reason we aren't looked upon as "Seniors", like many Seniors are. But, that's ok, nothing to get all fluttered about.


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> The reason I mentioned about the music is, from the Seniors that we have met (our age), none of them listen/listened to the really old music. I didn't start listening to country music until the mid 80's and my wife in the mid 90's. That was when both of us, before we met, started going to country nightclubs. When Line Dancing, 2-Step, Cowboy Cha Cha, California Swing and Texas Swing were extremely popular dances.


 yes it was about the 70's that I started listening to country music and came to really like it... but then as with everything that I find interesting I reseacrhed it more and discovered the history of it , which is fascinating... I have to say some of that old hillbilly music  back in the early part of the last century  was good for it's time and some was awful, but they'd taught themselves living in the mountains with home made instruments , and no teachers, and really it evolved into something totally different from it's beginning a hundred years ago


----------



## hollydolly

ClassicRockr said:


> I know what the title says, but we are Seniors, but we are Seniors as well (70/72). Now, it's fine that you like the old stuff, but we never have. You aren't into Brooks & Dunn, Garth Brooks and so on, but that is our country music.
> Guess this could be the reason we aren't looked upon as "Seniors", like many Seniors are. But, that's ok, nothing to get all fluttered about.


 Cody... it's not the seniors part you should be concentrating in this thread it;s the ''*Old Time*''...


----------



## ClassicRockr

hollydolly said:


> Cody... it's not the seniors part you should be concentrating in this thread it;s the ''*Old Time*''...



Sorry, we don't go back that far as "Old Time" LOL
Anyway, I'll just bow-out of this thread now.


----------



## CrackerJack

Blue Grass


----------



## oldman

Remember this one?


----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman




----------



## oldman

Now, if you like Bluegrass:


----------



## oldman




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Duster

PBS is offering an excellent series called, "Country Music", which is a very well done history of what came to be called country music.
It airs on Fridays.  Well worth your time.


----------



## Pam




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly

...and a version by Tex Ritter


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## hollydolly

I was just listening to that about 10 minutes ago...I love patsy C...even tho' she died when I was  a toddler and didn't know her at all , but I had all her albums even when I was a teen alongside the latest chart hits...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Willie Nelson wrote this one and pitched it to Patsy Cline.


----------



## hollydolly

yeah I know,  have you ever heard him sing it when he was young and clean shaven?....

This is a medley of songs which he wrote, and gave /sold  to others to have a hit with


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## jujube

Duster said:


> PBS is offering an excellent series called, "Country Music", which is a very well done history of what came to be called country music.
> It airs on Fridays.  Well worth your time.



We have recorded all the shows so far and are watching them in sequence from the start.  What a fantastic series!  The episode we watched tonight primarily featured Hank Williams Sr.  It was a sad and tragic end to a wonderful career.  

I especially like the interaction between the different groups......how a performer would start with one group and then leave to either be a solo act or start his own group, sometimes with hard feelings left behind.

I took a tour of the Ryman Auditorium years ago and at the end of the tour, we got to stand on the stage and sing "You Are My Sunshine".  So, I can say, truthfully, that I sang at the Ryman Auditorium.  Nobody rushed up and offered me a recording contract, though...…...just a souvenir GooGoo Bar ("Official Candy of the Grand Ol' Opry").  I did feel like I was standing on "hallowed ground".   And Music Row?  Like a trip to country music Mecca.


----------



## jujube

So many of the old songs were about suffering and loss; they just about half tore your heart out.

Do you know what you get when you play an old country music record backwards?

You get your wife back, you get your truck back, you get your ol' hound dog back, ……….


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> yeah I know,  have you ever heard him sing it when he was young and clean shaven?....
> 
> This is a medley of songs which he wrote, and gave /sold  to others to have a hit with



Good heavens......Willie was certainly rather slick back then!  

I'm going to be one sad outlaw when the Seven Spanish Angels come and carry that boy off.  I'm a huge fan of Willie's.


----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


>


LeRoy Van Dyke has a traveling road show that he has been hosting for several years now. I went to see the sown about three years ago. He had maybe three or four other old time singers and writer along with him. It was a bout a 2-hour show and put on very nicely. 

Of course, LeRoy sang his "The Auctioneer" song and also "Walk On BY'. Both songs were big hits for him. 

This is where I went to see him and he keeps returning. LeRoy Van Dyke Show


----------



## hollydolly

jujube said:


> Good heavens......Willie was certainly rather slick back then!
> 
> I'm going to be one sad outlaw when the Seven Spanish Angels come and carry that boy off.  I'm a huge fan of Willie's.


 Me too...every time I hear he's unwell, I think Oh NO, don't let this be the time.... he needs to continue entertaining us for many years yet..


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


>


A lot of Loretta Lynn fans get upset with me when I tell them that had Patsy Cline not be killed in that terrible plane crash, we would all be saying, "Loretta who?" Here's my favorite Patsy Cline song:


----------



## oldman

Now listen to this same song only in studio quality:


----------



## hollydolly

Yes it's possibly true that Loretta might not have become the huge star she has if Patsy had lived but who knows, they may have both been big country stars together..

Altho' I believe I know every Patsy Cline song ever released, this was the first one I ever heard and although not my favourite, still has a place in my heart...


----------



## hollydolly

Patsy introduces this one..so you get to hear her talking in the same accent  and tone that so many country stars ,   even Willie nelson spoke 60 or 70 years ago....


----------



## oldman

Here's Buck Owens with his Buckaroos, along with his sidekick, Don Rich, who most of you will remember from the TV show "Hee Haw." Don is a country star in his own right. Buck was credited with starting the Bakersfield Sound being that he was from Bakersfield, CA.


----------



## hollydolly

I just wanna squeeze this other Patsy  song in... I've always loved it but I know it's not the most popular with some PC fans....

It was the first PC song lyrics I learned all the way through , I was about 15 I think ( I'd have had the rise taken completely out of me if my friends knew I liked country songs) .... and for the life of me I had no idea what a ''coop'' was .... it was years before I realised she was singing about what we called a coupé


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> I just wanna squeeze this other Patsy  song in... I've always loved it but I know it's not the most popular with some PC fans....
> 
> It was the first PC song lyrics I learned all the way through , I was about 15 I think ( I'd have had the rise taken completely out of me if my friends knew I liked country songs) .... and for the life of me I had no idea what a ''coop'' was .... it was years before I realised she was singing about what we called a coupé


I think you are little confused. We call it a coupe, but spell it c-o-u-p-e, even today.  The only coop spelled like you spelled it is a chicken coop, (or maybe a pigeon coop) which is where chickens spend most of their time laying eggs. 

The other thing is, what do you mean by..."I'd have had the *rise* taken completely out of me?" What does "rise" mean?


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> I think you are little confused. We call it a coupe, but spell it c-o-u-p-e, even today.  The only coop spelled like you spelled it is a chicken coop, (or maybe a pigeon coop) which is where chickens spend most of their time laying eggs.
> 
> The other thing is, what do you mean by..."I'd have had the *rise* taken completely out of me?" What does "rise" mean?


 I'm not confused OM>.. listen to the song..Patsy sings about ''little red coop'' which I knew was  connected to chickens hence the confusion ..it may be spelled coupe ..but in the song she sings COOP... and  although it's spelled coupe here too..it has an accent  on the last letter ( coupé ) so we pronounce it Coopay...


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> I'm not confused OM>.. listen to the song..Patsy sings about ''little red coop'' which I knew was  connected to chickens hence the confusion ..it may be spelled coupe ..but in the song she sings COOP... and  although it's spelled coupe here too..it has an accent  on the last letter ( coupé ) so we pronounce it Coopay...


I listened to the song twice and all I heard was her singing, "Little red coupe." Here are the lyrics:

Down in Dallas, near the Palace
I met a boy who was so cute
I loved his huggin', I loved his kissin'
As we sat in his *little red coupe*
He said, tell me, confidentially
How much do you love me
Well, I thought awhile and then I smiled
And this is what I told him, dontcha see
I love you honey, I love your money
I love your automobile
I love you baby, I don't mean maybe
You're the sweetest thing on wheels
I love your kisses, I wouldn't miss it
No matter how I feel
I love you honey, I love your money
Most of all I love your automobile
Down in Dallas, near the Palace
I met a boy who was so cute
I loved his huggin', I loved his kissin'
As we sat in his* little red coupe*
He said, tell me, confidentially
How much do you love me
Well, I thought awhile and then I smiled
And…


----------



## hollydolly

yes she's saying Coop.... she's not singing Coo_pay... _ which is how it's actually pronounced...


----------



## oldman

hollydolly said:


> yes she's saying Coop.... she's not singing Coo_pay... _ which is how it's actually pronounced...


We (here in the U.S.) do not say Coopay.


----------



## oldman

What I want to know is what does the word "rise" mean to you? I know it's not the same as what I know it to mean. 

"I'd have had the *rise* taken completely out of me."


----------



## hollydolly

oldman said:


> What I want to know is what does the word "rise" mean to you? I know it's not the same as what I know it to mean.
> 
> "I'd have had the *rise* taken completely out of me."


 we use rise  in the same way as you've learned from us I should imagine...

Rise...to lift up or stand up... or slang to take the  rise out of someone... ( to take the mickey , to joke with them)... 

I think we've gone a bit far off topic now


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea

Here is a classic from 1961 written by Willie Nelson.


----------



## hollydolly

..that's a great song @Bea, it's always been a favourite of mine ... have you ever seen Wiullie sing a medley of the songs he wrote , and which other people had hits ?

This from 1965


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Damaged Goods

"Funny How Time Slips Away" scored big on the pop charts in 1962 (#22 0n Billboard) sung by Jimmy Elledge.

And yes, "coupe" is pronounced "coop" in the US.


----------



## hollydolly

Damaged Goods said:


> "Funny How Time Slips Away" scored big on the pop charts in 1962 (#22 0n Billboard) sung by Jimmy Elledge.
> 
> *And yes, "coupe" is pronounced "coop" in the US.*


 Thank you, I was beginning to think I wasn't being understood...


----------



## Old&InTheWay

For me, the saddest song ever written is Hank Williams' "I'm so lonesome I could cry." The imagery is beautiful. If you listen closely, Hank is using the Shakespearean rhythm...with emphasis on the every other syllable: "HEAR that LONSsome WIPPerWILL he SOUNDS to BLUE to CRY..."
the meter mimics that beat of the human heart....so it resonates on a physical and emotional level. Brilliant.

Many a night I am cried myself to sleep to this song. not afraid to admit...it HAS been the song of my life.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We call this a coupe too but we pronounce it coop.


----------



## hollydolly

Aunt Bea said:


> We call this a coupe too but we pronounce it coop.


 exactly what I was trying to say Bea...


----------



## EllisT

Old&InTheWay said:


> For me, the saddest song ever written is Hank Williams' "I'm so lonesome I could cry." The imagery is beautiful. If you listen closely, Hank is using the Shakespearean rhythm...with emphasis on the every other syllable: "HEAR that LONSsome WIPPerWILL he SOUNDS to BLUE to CRY..."
> the meter mimics that beat of the human heart....so it resonates on a physical and emotional level. Brilliant.
> 
> Many a night I am cried myself to sleep to this song. not afraid to admit...it HAS been the song of my life.


Good Lord, Oldie, you are making ME cry now, and I think we are both men. I am going to go play that song to see if I Can pick up what you are talking about with the meter.


----------



## Damaged Goods

As I understand it, that's pianist Floyd Cramer on the Jimmy Elledge hit.  He did a lot of studio work.


----------



## Old&InTheWay

SeaBreeze said:


> *Gentle On MY Mind - Glen Campbell*


This is a favorite....but the writer, John Hartford, has that original banjo version!


----------



## terry123

hollydolly said:


> Thank you, I was beginning to think I wasn't being understood...


Willie Nelson wrote a lot of songs and gave most of them away to other singers!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lefty Frizzell had a big hit with this song in the 50s but I like Willie's version better.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Keesha

Ken N Tx said:


> Read the Title again!!
> .
> *Old time Country Music for Seniors Thread*





ClassicRockr said:


> The reason I mentioned about the music is, from the Seniors that we have met (our age), none of them listen/listened to the really old music. I didn't start listening to country music until the mid 80's and my wife in the mid 90's. That was when both of us, before we met, started going to country nightclubs. When Line Dancing, 2-Step, Cowboy Cha Cha, California Swing and Texas Swing were extremely popular dances.


HAHAHAHA! Oh my stomach. 
So much for my morning coffee. 
Killer funny!


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## fmdog44

"Crazy" was written by Willie Nelson. I can't recall the details but the word "crazy" was suggested because he could not figure what word to use in his lyrics. In Houston we have an old country songs station and a sister country station for younger country fans. I am a die-hard fan of "outlaws of county music" like Willie and Waylon, Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard and others.


----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## MarkinPhx




----------



## Aunt Bea




----------



## Knight

Saw only one reference to blue grass. these two are my favorites

Bill Monroe & the Bluegrass Boys - Uncle Pen






Bill Monroe & the Bluegrass Boys Orange Blossom Special


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Old&InTheWay




----------



## fmdog44

Willie Nelson wrote "Crazy"


----------



## fmdog44

"My First Taste of Texas"


----------



## gloria

Leona Williams


----------



## Damaged Goods

3 from summer 1957

WARNER MACK - IS IT WRONG (FOR LOVING YOU) - YouTube
Ferlin Husky-Gone - YouTube
Bobby Helms: " Fraulein " - YouTube


----------



## Damaged Goods

And one from fall 1960
Ferlin Husky - Wings of a Dove (Grand Ole Opry) - YouTube


----------



## Damaged Goods

And then there were two about walls

Jim Reeves - Four Walls (Good Quality)-1962. - YouTube

Faron Young - Hello Walls - YouTube


----------



## Aunt Bea

This Bob Wills tune from the 40s was rereleased by Willie Nelson and others over the years.


----------



## Pappy

This was the kind of music I listened to in my younger years.


----------



## Damaged Goods

Do You Remember These - YouTube


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Ruth n Jersey

@SeaBreeze  the hubby and I saw Hank Snow Perform in Nashville Tennessee in the early 1970s. He was part of the Grand Ole Opry show while it was still being held in the Ryman Auditorium. I was so happy we got to see a show in that old building.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @SeaBreeze  the hubby and I saw Hank Snow Perform in Nashville Tennessee in the early 1970s. He was part of the Grand Ole Opry show while it was still being held in the Ryman Auditorium. I was so happy we got to see a show in that old building.


Sounds great Ruth, good times!


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## Packerjohn

I saw Hank Snow and his Rainbow Ranch boys perform in Winnipeg, Canada.  I also saw the Hank Snow Museum in Nova Scotia.  Hank was born and raised there.


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## hollydolly




----------

